# Poor boy..



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

He just so pitiful. He hates me. He does not wag his tail at me, only my husband and children. 

Here's another question about those horrible e-collars. The vet said Bacchus would be able to eat and drink no problem. Well that is NOT the case. Both of Bacchus' bowls are in a stand and he cannot get to either bowl. I tried putting them down but the collar blocks him. I have been literally picking up his water and food bowl so he can eat and drink. He has to wear this for 10 days!! :wild: There is no other option for me.

Any suggestions? I will not chance taking off the e-collar because of the complications we are experiencing with his neutering.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

My Carleigh had to wear the "E" collar and she figured out how to wrap it around her bowl and eat. It should bend enough. Maybe he just has to get used to it. Poor thing! Soon he will forget all of this and be your baby again! I just had my Jenny spayed and I felt so guilty putting her through this but fortunately it has been real easy on her. Hope your boy gets better soon!


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

He tried but he gets spooked by the collar and the sound it makes. I have seen him jump out of his skin several times due to not seeing something on the side. He is very nervous at the moment and is not adjusting well.

I know he won't starve if I just let him figure it out but because he has had a rough go at it. I a "mothering him" more than I ever would.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

We put the bowl up on some bricks laid out to form a platform the same diameter as the bowl. That way the cone will slip over it all and his head can reach the bowl. 

If you're handy with a boxcutter you can cut some "vent" type holes in the sides so he gets peripheral vision but can't chew through it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How about getting him something like this:

Bite Not Collar


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

I totally understand the "mothering hen". Carleigh freaked out when we first put the collar on her then gradually calmed down. I like Billsharp's idea, might work.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Or this:

Elizabethan Pro Collar for Dogs: ProCollar Protective Collar at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I used this one with Lucy when she was spayed: All Four Paws Black Comfy Cone at PETCO


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Or this:
> 
> Elizabethan Pro Collar for Dogs: ProCollar Protective Collar at Drs. Foster & Smith


These are great!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you give him a break from the collar? Only remove it when you can keep an eye on him 100% of the time. Let him settle and eat and/or drink? Then when you have to get back to normal business, put the collar back on?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Poor boy is right, sorry I'm chuckeling right now thinking about when Lakota was a "cone head" the pitiful look in her eyes. I had to help with steering thru doorways and such, after a while she was a champ and didn't mind bumping her way thru anything. The best was when she'd enclosed the kitty in her cone while trying to sniff her. The cats would run away from her. 
I took it off after 48 hours and she didn't pay any attention to her wound. I agree maybe you could give him a little break while your able to watch him.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

"It's all fun and games until someone ends up in a cone". Poor guy...he looks pretty pitiful and unhappy. 

We used the "take it off to eat" method and it worked for us. Scarlett has never eaten so slowly.  Wrestling her back into the thing was a challenge, but she will do anything for 5 Goldfish crackers, so we won. Tell him it's only for a few days.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

He doesnt look so happy. Poor guy. Why not just take it off and leash him while he eats. Or take some scissors and notch the bottom out so it can fit around a bowl. Even if you had two of them you could use the non cut one for night time.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My baby was just spayed yesterday, and surprisingly, they didn't give her an E Collar! She got a trifecta...a spay, an umbilical hernia repair and rear dew claw removal. Talk about a pitiful baby! Yesterday was trying, but today, she seems almost back to herself! It is truly amazing how quickly they heal! Maybe she didn't get one because the incision is too far up on her stomach to really reach. My struggle is the bandages around her back feet...she is chewing on them. Might need to go back to the vet and ask for a collar!

Just remembered...my cat had one of those collars and had the same issue with not being able to eat. I was actually able to cut one inch off all the way around. It then allowed him to reach the bowl, but still prevented him from licking his wound. Maybe you can try that?


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

yep it's too long! They really don't need to extend past the nose. Make it shorter. They also make clear ones so the dog can see through it. Good luck!


----------

